# Aloha... That's Spanish for Hello.



## ManNSmkyRoom (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey there... I joined awhile back, but dont post alot. So... Thought I would... You know... Hi.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 28, 2008)

actually that would be hola ... i think aloha is hawiian


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 28, 2008)

dat hawaiin. hello in spanish is hola


----------



## ManNSmkyRoom (Aug 28, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> actually that would be hola ... i think aloha is hawiian


Ha, I agree... Guess my humor is getting a little dry...


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 28, 2008)

10 characters


----------

